# Air Force identifies pilot who died in California U-2 crash



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2016)

(didn't see a post anywhere)

*Rest in Peace LTC Ira Eadie....you have truly put out your hand and touched the Face of God.*

Air Force Identifies Pilot Who Died In California U-2 Crash


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2016)

RIP and Hand Salute.


----------



## CDG (Sep 22, 2016)

RIP Sir.  Blue Skies.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 22, 2016)

Blue skies always. 

Rest easy Colonel. 

~S~


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Lt Col Eadie


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 22, 2016)

Rest in eternal peace, LTC Eadie. May your sacrifice and service live on in the memories of men.


----------



## Yosemite (Sep 22, 2016)

It's been a sad few months here at Beale, we've lost a few Airmen lately. Rest in Peace Sir

In God We Trust....All Others We Monitor


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2016)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 23, 2016)

Godspeed


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 23, 2016)

Blue skies, RIP.


----------



## Dame (Sep 23, 2016)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DocIllinois (Sep 23, 2016)

Rest in peace, LTC.  Thank you for your service.


----------

